# tripping mains fuse



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

4 year old machine is now tripping the house mains, took the covers off and looked inside the machine, no visual signs of of a problem and no nasty smells, so thinking the heater element?

I've taken that out to possibly replace but is there any way of checking it before I do? Or any other suggestions to what it might be?

Cheers

Keith


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Keef said:


> 4 year old machine is now *tripping the house mains,*............
> 
> I've taken that out to possibly replace but is there any way of *checking it* before I do? Cheers...Keith


a faulty appliance should not trip the MAIN house breaker which is a high ampere rating

if the appliance plug fuse is 13A - i would replace with a lower rating - try 5A at first - cos this fuse should/must blow before the house

if you mean ''checking the fuse'' -- you can test a 'suspect' fuse with a multi-meter or insert it into another item - eg a table lamp


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

When you mean the main fuse, are you referring to the RCD? Because that could be something totally different.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

Yep the mini circuit breaker in the consumer unit.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Could be an earth fault?

It may be possible to fire up the machine with the element disconnected, this would confirm if it is the element tripping the supply but I'm not sure if its safe for the machine or not.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Keef said:


> Yep the mini circuit breaker in the consumer unit.



Is this the MCB (aka breaker for overcurrent), or RCCBO (Combined RCD and breaker) or the main RCD in a consumer unit??

Does it trip immediately or after it's been on x minutes

What machine is it, is it using a fused plug or one of those funny schuko adaptop things that clamps around a European plug?


Depending on what's tripping/breaking, it could be a fault to earth (e.g. bad heating element), it could be a bad/loose connection on a wire carrying high current within the machine or on a schuko to UK clamp over plug adaptor thing....or water leak causing a problem.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> one of those funny schuko adaptop things that clamps around a European plug?


The good ones ones have a fuse mounted between the live pins of the shuko and uk plug and are safe to use in the UK. The ones without really need to go in the bin and the supplier named, shamed and reported to the relevant watchdog.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

It's the main RCD of the house 63amp!!









It has a Shuko adaptor with a fuse fitted

It was on and used it half hour before hand, noticed the house electrics was out so turned everything off in the house, then started turning things on one by one and the coffee machine (Isomac Tea) tripped it immediately.

I've put my multimeter on the heater element (now out of the machine and on the bench) im getting a very low continuity from each of the terminals and the brass heater eliment nut tested separately, which doesn't seem right???


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Id want to power up with the element isolated (but still mounted of course or water will go everywhere).

Wait for someone else to confirm this will do no damage to the machine first though, but I cant see how it would (as long as you aren't doing something stupid like holding the wires or taping the exposed parts to the chassis).


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

Like your line of thought Aaron and I'm in agreement about disconnecting the heater element.


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2011)

Put it back together and done what you've suggested Aaron, (at my own risk) it powers up and the pump kicks in to start filling the boiler, quick turned it off.

Connected the heater element and it blew the fuse.

I now know for sure thanks for your help guys


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool, new element it is then!


----------

